# Newsleecher not running at max speed



## Killian (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've been using Newsgroups for well over a year now and used to get around 450Kb/s on a 4Mb connection.  The speed started to drop recently though thought nothing of it and after upgrading to a 10Mb the speed seems to have dropped down even more!

If I download from VirginMedias gamefile site then I get over 1Mb/s but Newsleecher is only giving on average 250Kb/s.  Can you guys think of anything that would affect the Newshosting service from my comp or could Newshosting be having problems on their end?

Have tried speed tests online and get on average of over 900Kb/s so am stumped as to why Newsleecher won't run that fast.

Any ideas?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2007)

What is your newsgroup provider?

If you can try using one closer to home (giganews offers a European server).

Oh and I hear virgin (you said VirginMedia) cap download speeds if you use you allocated amount in one day, try leaving it for a day or two and seeing.

For the record though 4Mbit = 512Kbytes: 450 kbytes is not that much below it.


----------



## Costello (May 31, 2007)

Virgin caps download speeds from newsgroups.
Try using a different port if your usenet provider allows it.
Also, check your download speeds at different times of the day. Past 22 or midnight it might be max speed.


----------



## Killian (May 31, 2007)

I'm with Newshosting.  Will have a look at Giganews.

Virgin cap you if you download more than 3Gb between 4 & 12........ as this is the first time I've used it today I know I haven't been capped.  Also, I can still download from other sites at around 1Mb but just not through Newsleecher...... is definately something going on.......

Do I just change the Port number to some randomly selected one or is there specifcs I should use?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2007)

If you cap speeds there are a few ways to do it:
slow a port: standard http is port 80, news traffic is 119 therefore you change the port and you are set. Alas most providers do not agree with this but you are lucky:
7. What can I do if port 119 (NNTP) is blocked on my network?
Point your newsreader to any of the following ports: 23, 25, 80, 3128
I am not familiar with Newsleecher so you will have to look this one up.

The nasty way: protocol encryption.
This is what a lot of providers do to torrents and sometimes usenet, SSL encryption is available with some providers (not sure about anything else), as far as I can see newshosting does not though.


----------



## Killian (May 31, 2007)

I know how to change the port, think its set somewhere within the 100 region at the minute (can't check cus I'm not at home).

Will change it when I get back and see if that helps.

Have also dropped Newshosting an email to see what they think.

I've just looked at Giganews and it seems a little expensive, I pay $14.99 (£8 - £9) and 45 days retention is fine for me.  Are there actually any major benefits in almost doubling what I'm paying for the same kind of service??


----------



## thegame07 (May 31, 2007)

this also happened to me i was downloading at 350kbs and then one day all of a sudden my download speed on grabit is 197kbs


----------



## Killian (May 31, 2007)

I take it you haven't been able to get it back up then?


----------



## thegame07 (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Killian @ May 31 2007 said:


> I take it you haven't been able to get it back up then?



no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let me know if you get it sorted out please :'(


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

How many connections do you have to the service? If you get capped at 50k but can open 2, 4 or 6 connections you'll more than double your speed.


----------



## Killian (May 31, 2007)

I have 8 connections running.  If I'm capped though how come I can still download at 900+ from the gamefiles.virginmedia site?  

Plus, its my understanding that they don't cap unless you download over 3Gb between 4 and 12.  I hadnt used the net at all before I tried this.


----------



## thegame07 (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> How many connections do you have to the service? If you get capped at 50k but can open 2, 4 or 6 connections you'll more than double your speed.



that still doesnt work :'(


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

that all depends on who you have for your service so you need to contact them about that.
also find out if they are having any network issues.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ May 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How many connections do you have to the service? If you get capped at 50k but can open 2, 4 or 6 connections you'll more than double your speed.
> ...



yeah well i was kinda wondering if whoever it is he uses capped per connection but allowed multiple connections and he only had 1 open.


----------



## Killian (May 31, 2007)

Newshosting got straight back to me and suggested a change of port.  Will try it as soon as I get home though can't understand how this can suddenly become an issue when i've been using it for well over a year


----------



## thegame07 (May 31, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## andyfreeman (May 31, 2007)

Not an exact comparison but might be a similar sorta thing.

I am a BT ADSL Customer.
I was experiencing similar issues with speeds dropping off at various times of the day then maxing (450k/s) out throughout the morning then dropping off again in the afternoon/evening (45k/s)

After speaking with a friend he recommended i signed up to an account with Giganews with SSL connection support.

I now get 450K all day. Apparently the ssl makes all the diff


----------



## Killian (May 31, 2007)

Followed the advice from Newshosting and changed the port to 7000........... am now getting over 800Kbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuffed!

Thanks for the help guys.  Might stick with this for a while and then see if Giganews is worth it in the future.

Hope it helps you game07!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 1, 2007)

did you change to a udp from tcp or tcp from udp or the same type of port?
i think for newsleecher i use udp.


----------



## Killian (Jun 2, 2007)

I have absolutely no idea what the hell that means! lol

I just changed the Port number to 7000 and it seemed to work just fine then.


----------

